# Bio Energetic Stress Testing (BEST)



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi,Was just wondering whether anyone else had tried Bio Energetic Stress Testing?? i went to get tested last week and found out I am intolerent to a whole host of foods. Although they are not the cause of my IBS-d they certainly will created the symptoms i have been getting. my nutritionist then did a digestive check to search for the underlying problem why i was having trouble breaking down certain foods. This found out a few interseting thing about bad digestion due to poor bacteria balance and poor enzyme function.The nutritionist was really helpful in explaining why it is important to exercise if you have IBS and putting me on a two month diet cutting out all of the foods which i am intolerent to along with taking a proboitic tablet daily.so much more help than the doctors over here (uk) and the test was really fun!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just so you know, most of the bio-energetic testing things tend to score high on the most likely a quack medical device scale.On the other hand, I think the advice given regardless of how it is supposedly tested for often tends to be correct. They often ask people to stop eating things that are common trigger foods and probiotics is generally something that is a pretty reasonable thing to try.The bacteria in the colon don't have that much to do with what you digest (as the absorbing nutrients from the food mostly happens long before the bacteria in the colon get a crack at it) but some people do have enzyme issues (like with lactose and fructose) that can be a problem in people with IBS. However, the bacteria balance in the colon can effect IBS because of how the bacteria interact with your body, and how much gas the produce.Sounds like the what to try might be things that make sense, but some of the how they got to/explain the advice may not be biologically the most correct.K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome lolly field


----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks for your advice Kathleen I'll let you know how i get on with the new diet!! at the monent i am willing to try anything that will help as i am going travelling in june and want to concentrate on haveing fun, not worrying where the next toilet is!! and hello Joolie!! x x x x x


----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

hi just a quick update to say that so far my diet has been going really good. i was very sceptical when i first went for the test, and rightly so after years of being told it was in my head. but i'm now on the fifth week of the diet and i can honestly say i have not felt better for years. it is a bit of a pain excluding all the foods that are causing me trouble but it has definately been worth it. from not knowing what my tummy was going to do next and constantly worrying that i was too far from a toilet i am now able to walk to uni every day and go out for meals. i still get nervous which does cause my tummy to play up but i have started to listen to mike's tapes so i am tackling this syndrome from every angle! i hope this treatment could help someone else too.







love lolly x x


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks joolie!just another update to say that i went back to the nutritionist after being on my diet for two months. the next stage was to start re introducing the trigger foods slowly. it soon became clear that i am lactose intolerent something which will always be there. but this is now the only foods i have to be wary of, anything containing cows milk. my nutritionist explained that lots of people suffer from this and don't even realise it. i'm so glad i finally know what has been causing me so much pain and embarresment. i am still going to take the probiotics that he gave me to keep up the good work. i hope this helps someone else because it has been a god send to me. there has been much talk about probiotics and food intolerences i hope my posts might clear up a few things!! its definately worth checking out whether you might have intolerences or digestive problems as i am now feeling very good and happy with my progress. last weekend i was bridesmaid at my brothers wedding- something which i don't think i could have done prior to the diet.


----------

